# Best all round headlamp?



## *Dusty* (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am currently in the market so to speak for a decent quality headlamp to cover a multitude of sins, but i am also considering buying a couple to cover different uses. I had no idea there were so many to choose from, my head is fried 

Basically I live in Northern Ireland where the weather can be best described as very chuffing wet all the chuffing time  so it will need to be waterproof. I own a paintball site and in winter it does get dark here by 4.30pm if not before so while i am clearing up after groups a decent powered headlamp would be very useful, as I need to scour fairly large areas for discarded kit.

I also like to run in the evenings and generally all year round but i live in a very rural area with no streetlights, and my little Energizer 3xaaa jobby is neither comfortable or powerful enough, but handy for round the house.

One headlamp would be great, but if i have to buy a couple then so be it. Budget isn't really that important but I don't want to spend hundreds just yet 

Great forum by the way, I can see where all my pocket money will be going from now on, I'm just glad to learn there are more than Maglites out there 

Cheers in advance!!!


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I can't attest to it being "best" since I didn't try ALL headlamps. But for what it's worth, I'm recommending Zebralight H501. It's compact and uses AA with simple 3 modes (additional strobe by double clicking). It can last 311 minutes on High using Li-ion.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 14, 2009)

The newer PT Rebel LED EOS is nice.


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 14, 2009)

I have been hunting round most of the day and nothing is really grabbing me just at the minute. I think the petzl Myo Xp could be the best compromise but i am not sure whether it will stay on my head while running, and having no idea about these things yet, i could be suffering from shiny toy syndrome a little bit...anyone got/used/recommend them?

I'd like something reasonably powerful, reasonably secure, battery life doesn't have to be ridiculously efficient, as long as i don't have to replace them every hour I'll be happy. weight isn't that big an issue, I am a strong enough lad  but preferably something which doesn't require a belt mounted battery pack.


----------



## dilbert (Jul 14, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> But for what it's worth, I'm recommending Zebralight H501.


 


Woods Walker said:


> The newer PT Rebel LED EOS is nice.


 
I have both of these headlamps. Whenever I'm packing for a trip I bring them both (just packed them last night actually). I probably have more confidence in the PT EOS, but I just can't stand to leave either one behind!


----------



## carbon14 (Jul 14, 2009)

Backpacker magazine (2009) gives the nod to the Mammut X-Zoom. They generally have great recommendations. I am on the hunt for a replacement for my old Petzl Zoom and, like you, am looking around.

BTW, I am new on this forum, and I see many are against a non-regulated light like the Mammut. It seems the trade-off is:

*regulated:* the most consistent amount of light, but it burns through batteries faster.

*unregulated: *light amount goes down (isn't consistant, doesn't stay as bright as it started out with fresh batteries), but gives you light longer.

Now, I'm a noob, so don't be too hard on me, you experts.


----------



## carbon14 (Jul 14, 2009)

Also, the 2009 Petzl Tikka XP 2 looks good to me.


----------



## kwieto (Jul 14, 2009)

carbon14 said:


> Backpacker magazine (2009) gives the nod to the Mammut X-Zoom



I can agree. For me it is ultimate "mountain" headlamp. Way better than Myo XP (I have the "blue" model modded with SSC P4 bin U) - more powerful and lasting longer. Better UI (settings from Low to HI and options like emergency signal or rear red lights not mixed with the standard modes) and other features... it is really well designed Headlamp.

Myo has only one advantage - X-zoom is designed more to work with a helmet so Myo XP is more comfortable on the "naked" head.


As for regulated/non regulated, in my opinion it depends what you need the lamp for.

If you need the lamp around your home, or for the "light camping", probably regulated light will be better, because you have constant output and it is no problem to change batteries if needed.

But in the mountains, where light is also some kind of a "safety equipment" IMO non regulated light will be better.
It lasts longer and even if the light is very dim, you can still use it and you are still visible from a long distance (in good weather even one candle is visible from miles away).
Regulated light is less efficient (I don't know about any 100% efficient driver) and the output characteristic is that it works well with the constant output for some time and then blows out in seconds. 
In emergency case I prefer to have any light, even if it is very dim, than to have nice, bright light but not working anymore.

Just compare - Zebralight H501, working on 1x AA on the lowest setting can work 3,5 days. Multiplied by 3 batteries it is 3,5 x 3 = 10,5 day, measured for 2700 mAh NiMH.
Mammut X-zoom works up to 300h on one 3xAA package, which is 12,5 days - two days more, and no battery change is needed during that period.
OK, at the end it is dimmer than regulated Zebra, but at the beginning it is much brighter (probably c.a. 20 lm vs 3.3 lm in Zebra). So if you use Zebra in mix MED/LOW mode, the runtime will be less than 10,5 day. 
Raw calculation: if you assume usage of 1 battery in MED and 2 in LOW shortens the runtime from 10,5 to just less than 8 days.

From the other hand, X-zoom's 300 h is measured AFAIK for alkalines, which are much poorer than 2700 mAh rechargeables... so for the package of 3 x 2700 mAh NiMH's the runtime of X-zoom should be even longer than mentioned 12,5 days - the difference starts to be *huge*.

They are very "raw" calculations, but I think giving a good overwiew why unregulated light can be better for some needs.

Other advantage of unregulated light is that you *see* that the power runs out and can start to save batteries (i.e. reducing the usage of light).
For regulated light, until you are sure that batteries are fresh, you never know how long it will last.

I like regulated light on the camp field, but when I am going to the mountains, I take unregulated X-zoom or Myo as the main light.

I think that making these lights unregulated was well thought decision of the producers - making them maybe in some way less comfortable, but just safer...


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 14, 2009)

dilbert said:


> I have both of these headlamps. Whenever I'm packing for a trip I bring them both (just packed them last night actually). I probably have more confidence in the PT EOS, but I just can't stand to leave either one behind!


 

I also have both the H501w and Rebel EOS. Packed them both last weekend for a trip on the AT. Used the ZL for camp and EOS on the trail during a dayhike.


----------



## bansuri (Jul 14, 2009)

Man, it's amazing the world-class headlamps you can get for <$100! I'm fond of my Zebralight 501 and H50 but I have a pile of others that I use from time to time. Even the $5 headlamps that are roughly based on Petzl styling that I got from Harbor Freight for my kids to play with are decent headlamps (for the money). 

I'm not a runner and it doesn't look like that aspect of Dusty's question has been addressed. Does an over-the-top strap benefit runners? It seems like a low-profile design that keeps it close to the forehead would keep it from bouncing around too much.
Any night runners out there?


----------



## Burgess (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey *Dusty* --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:



Good Luck in yer' quest to find the perfect flashlight (and headlamp).


:candle:

_


----------



## Linger (Jul 15, 2009)

No trouble being active with the Zebra 501. I use it stock (even though there's a few strap mods posted) and running is no trouble.
The Zebra - it runs for ever, it's fantastically bright. It's hardly bigger than the battery you put in it. Simple interface with extremely useful output levels (and the flashing mode is hidden! which is amazing).

It doesn't do spot, and doesn't change colour, two options that can be useful. I find the pure flood beam irreplacable and never chose a light with a hot spot when i'm doing precision tasks by light. it's a task light, floody so you can light up things your working with. Truth be told, anything I need a spot to see is too far away to be working on with my hands. Ergo, my hands are free to hold a torch whenever I need distance / spot lighting.

There's probably a lot of good options for you. you asked in the right place. (and you'll be steared clear of any of the tripe and offal that most stores push)


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 15, 2009)

bansuri said:


> Man, it's amazing the world-class headlamps you can get for <$100! I'm fond of my Zebralight 501 and H50 but I have a pile of others that I use from time to time. Even the $5 headlamps that are roughly based on Petzl styling that I got from Harbor Freight for my kids to play with are decent headlamps (for the money).
> 
> I'm not a runner and it doesn't look like that aspect of Dusty's question has been addressed. Does an over-the-top strap benefit runners? It seems like a low-profile design that keeps it close to the forehead would keep it from bouncing around too much.
> Any night runners out there?


 
Cheers for the welcome and advice so far everyone. 

My problem for running is that a fair bit of it is over roughish ground, and at the minute i find my energizer 3 x AAA tends to bounce around a fair bit. Great for round the house and that, but I am a great believer in just spending that bit extra on something to get a good one. It's just until now I thought the Energizer WAS a good one  A center strap seems like a good idea, but so many of them come without one, it'll most likely be fine 

There are so many possibilities but i've narrowed it down to one or possibly 2 from the following based on recommendation here and nosying on the net 

Zebralight H501
Petzl Myo XP 
Led Lenser H7 (doesn't seem to be waterproof though )
Petzl Tikka XP

I have to confess I've already ordered a LED Lenser p7 flashlight as well, but only because it was shiny !! Don't really know why, I'm not afraid of the dark or anything but I like to have a flashlight on me as often as possible. Seems I'm on the right forum anywaylovecpf

Don't tell the wife though, if she finds out about the ones I intend to buy this month I'm a very dead man........oo:


----------



## bansuri (Jul 15, 2009)

linger said:


> Truth be told, anything I need a spot to see is too far away to be working on with my hands. Ergo, my hands are free to hold a torch whenever I need distance / spot lighting.


Great point! Also a good argument for the 2=1, 1=0 philosophy*.



*2 lights =1 when one breaks, 1 light = none when one breaks.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 15, 2009)

*Dusty* said:


> ........
> I have to confess I've already ordered a LED Lenser p7 flashlight as well, but only because it was shiny !! *Don't really know why*, I'm not afraid of the dark or anything but *I like to have a flashlight on me as often as possible*. Seems I'm on the right forum anywaylovecpf
> 
> *Don't tell the wife though, if she finds out about the ones I intend to buy this month I'm a very dead man*........oo:



Oh, you'll fit right in alright....you'll fit right in. Bwahahahaha...:devil:


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 15, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Oh, you'll fit right in alright....you'll fit right in. Bwahahahaha...:devil:


 

She almost had me convinced there was something not quite normal about me too :duh2:


----------



## kwieto (Jul 15, 2009)

*Dusty* said:


> Zebralight H501
> Petzl Myo XP
> Led Lenser H7 (doesn't seem to be waterproof though )
> Petzl Tikka XP



From above 4 I would choose Myo XP or Tikka XP.

Why?

It is simple negative selection: Led Lenser drops out for two reasons:
1. I don't see any reason for making light with rear battery copartment and working with AAA batteries. Rear copartment is less comfortable than the front one (OK, you have better balanced weight, but you have to handle the cable around your head), and only reason I see for that kind of design is to use bigger AA cells, like in Myo XP or X-zoom.
2. It don't seem to be quality lamp. OK, I never had it in my own hands, but The switch on the battery copartment doesn't seem bo be "bomproof". And plastic looks worse than this which is used by Petzl.

Then H501 drops out because it is flood only. I like flood on the camp site - H60 replaced my gas lantern when I need something lightweight. But this will be always a "second lamp" while I have X-zoom (and Myo XP before) as a "main" light.
I don't think that on the trail flood only lamp (giving you very wide light, but only for a few meters range) will be enough.
In Myo XP and Tikka XP you have flip-on cover, so you can choose between throw and flood. In Zebra not, you have only flood and no possibility to extend the light range when you need.
OK, the Myo flood is less wide than Zebra's (c.a. 50-60 degrees vs. 80 degrees) but do you really need to enlight your feet toes when you are looking stright forward? ;"P
I was skitouring with Myo and the flood area is just enough for me, I don't need to waste light arround me when I am walking or running.

See the Myo promotional movie, showing the possibilities like flood, throw and boost. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QynPVCp4HB4

The choice between Myo and Tikka is more question of how light you want the light to be. And myo is not 100% waterproof (rainproof only), when Tikka has a better protection.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 15, 2009)

kwieto said:


> ....OK, the Myo flood is less wide than Zebra's (c.a. 50-60 degrees vs. 80 degrees) but do you really need to enlight your feet toes when you are looking stright forward? ;"P



One has to see where he's stepping no? Like... steps, rocks, branches, carcasses, pythons, you know the usual stuff...


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been nosying round the net and found this comparison chart which I think is fairly helpful. 

I'm not sure about the etiquette of posting links here, Mods please remove if necessary 

http://www.facewest.co.uk/Head-Torches-Comparison-Chart.html


----------



## Egsise (Jul 15, 2009)

Fenix headband with ZL H50 attached in the front and LD10 on the side?
That sounds too weird, I need to order one of those headbands and try...

There would be flood and spot, and two lights because one is none.


----------



## kwieto (Jul 15, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> One has to see where he's stepping no?



If you want to see where you are stepping, you have to incline your head a little - then even smaller circle of light will cover enough area.
I think that having the head upright and staring down to your feets only with your eye-balls is not a very comfortable position, is it? ;")
(And that is the only way to take advantage of a wider beam when you're walking)

Usually your head is rotating together with your eyes, so the light circle is covering your sight. 
I didn't had problems to see where I am putting my feets when I used Myo XP, nor with X-zoom which has even narrower flood (c.a. 45 degrees).


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, I've ordered a Petzl Tikka XP for the time being as it seems a nice allrounder. 

If it turns out to be less than what I thought, my brother will happily pocket it, as he is a maintenance electrician and I can go and buy a different one 

I'll be sure to let you all know how it fares. thanks for everyones input so far!!


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 15, 2009)

kwieto said:


> If you want to see where you are stepping, you have to incline your head a little - then even smaller circle of light will cover enough area.



I meant peripheral vision. I know one has to look down to see where you're stepping  . I rather have the light at my feet or close to them when hiking than having them in pitch darkness, regardless if I'm looking down or not.




kwieto said:


> I think that having the head upright and staring down to your feets only with your eye-balls is not a very comfortable position, is it? ;")
> (And that is the only way to take advantage of a wider beam when you're walking)



Exactly. 




kwieto said:


> Usually your head is rotating together with your eyes, so the light circle is covering your sight.
> I didn't had problems to see where I am putting my feets when I used Myo XP, nor with X-zoom which has even narrower flood (c.a. 45 degrees).



With your head down or up?


----------



## kwieto (Jul 15, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I meant peripheral vision.



Even peripheral vision cannot fix the human body construction ;")
Try it if you don't belive - for me, when I stand up straigth and I keep my head up (as I wyould look stright forward), even if I roll my eyes down I can't see fronts of my feets.

And no, my stomach is not "covering" them.



Zeruel said:


> I rather have the light at my feet or close to them when hiking than having them in pitch darkness, regardless if I'm looking down or not.



If you are not looking down, why to enlight that area?
To make ants aware that you are coming? ;")



Zeruel said:


> With your head down or up?



With my head pointing where I am looking. As a "normal" view angle for the human eyes it is considered 30 degrees only.
I can agree that peripheral vision is some advantage, but only when you are staying calm and not looking arround but to the one point.
In other cases your mind is not taking the advantage, not more than to notice i.e. "something is appearing on the left" - but to clarify what it is you have to turn your head (together wit the ligtht) and keep that thing within mentione 30 degrees view angle.
Every light have a spill arround the main beam. To notice that "something is movin on the left", that spill is enough.

When I bought X-zoom I was afraid if the 45 degree flood will be enough. For walking (probably running too) it is.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 15, 2009)

I am not interested in discussing human's anatomy and by your jest in making ants aware of my presence. I'm referring to the advantage of peripheral vision enabled by a wider beam. So let's just end at that.


----------



## kwieto (Jul 15, 2009)

But when you are on the move, the advantage of peripheral vision is almost nothing.
Just observe your attention when you are i.e. driving a car.
You are concentrating on the street, straight forward. You can notice the presence of passenger traveling with you, you may even "see" the position he/she have on the seat.
But... what outside the window after him/her ? Can you notice any details?
I bet you not.
That's all about peripheral vision - you are moving too fast to notice anything but i.e. heavy light appearing from the side.

And you don't need to enlighten the area which you are unable to recognize until you'll point your eyes directly there.


----------



## bansuri (Jul 15, 2009)

*Dusty* said:


> Ok, I've ordered a Petzl Tikka XP.....
> If it turns out to be less than what I thought.....
> I can go and buy a different one


Sounds like you've got the right philosophy




. 
Our needs change and new products bring us new ways of assessing our needs.
IMO a headlamp trumps a handheld when you have to do anything besides illuminate an area. A headlamp keeps your mouth free to strip wires, gnaw through zip ties, or hold _other_ tools instead of a hand light.
Have a blast!


----------



## tnuckels (Jul 15, 2009)

*Dusty* said:


> Ok, I've ordered a Petzl Tikka XP for the time being as it seems a nice allrounder.
> 
> If it turns out to be less than what I thought, my brother will happily pocket it, as he is a maintenance electrician and I can go and buy a different one
> 
> I'll be sure to let you all know how it fares. thanks for everyones input so far!!


I think you’ve made a good choice on a versatile little headlamp. Despite owning lesser models (Ray-O-Vac, Energizer, Garrity, etc.), more impressive models (Myo RXP), and those that could be considered equals (EOS-R), I most often reach for my Tikka XP. 

If you do find it lacking output wise, $5 and 15min are all that it takes to install an upgraded star (SSC P4 emitter mounted to an aluminum slug heatsink reminiscent of a star in shape). The 2009 Tikka2 XP, announced but who knows when available, appears to already have the latest & brightest so might be another option if you decide you want/need more. It seems like you were strongly considering the standard Myo XP. For a bit more money I can highly recommend the Myo RXP which gives better output and allows you to customize the output settings to match your preferences.

Cheers!

PS. Unless your kids are much quieter and take better care of things than most (mine included), I think the Energizer Trailfinder Micro will be a disaster as I expect the external wiring to go missing in seconds. My kids all use the Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Extreme, till they prove the can take care of better. Only problem we’ve had with the ROV is that we’ve lost one of the plastic buttons that insert into the hinge and holds the tether for battery compartment’s cap to the light. For under $20, they’re hard to beat.


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 15, 2009)

tnuckels said:


> I think you’ve made a good choice on a versatile little headlamp. Despite owning lesser models (Ray-O-Vac, Energizer, Garrity, etc.), more impressive models (Myo RXP), and those that could be considered equals (EOS-R), I most often reach for my Tikka XP.
> 
> If you do find it lacking output wise, $5 and 15min are all that it takes to install an upgraded star (SSC P4 emitter mounted to an aluminum slug heatsink reminiscent of a star in shape). The 2009 Tikka2 XP, announced but who knows when available, appears to already have the latest & brightest so might be another option if you decide you want/need more. It seems like you were strongly considering the standard Myo XP. For a bit more money I can highly recommend the Myo RXP which gives better output and allows you to customize the output settings to match your preferences.
> 
> ...




Cheers for the tips, you're dead right I was (and still am ) considering the Myo XP, but if the RXP is worth the extra then thats what it shall be  

I think it is very much a case of horses for courses, I may need the MYO's extra power for the winter nights clearing up after customers, but the Petzl should be more than adequate for the running I do. There seems to be no such thing as the "perfect" lamp for all uses, like everything you buy the tools you need to get a specific job done. In the case of flashlights, thats not a bad thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott Packard (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd recommend against the Zebralights, as you said you are in N. Ireland. Several people have posted in other threads that the Zebralights currently manufactured are not water resistant.
I've been to N. GB before and saw the need for a wax cotton coat. The weather laughs at London Fog coats and normal umbrellas. That stuff comes at you pretty much close to a 90 degree angle. You're going to have your head tilted down and the Zebralight is going to catch a lot of rain.


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 15, 2009)

Scott Packard said:


> I'd recommend against the Zebralights, as you said you are in N. Ireland. Several people have posted in other threads that the Zebralights currently manufactured are not water resistant.
> I've been to N. GB before and saw the need for a wax cotton coat. The weather laughs at London Fog coats and normal umbrellas. That stuff comes at you pretty much close to a 90 degree angle. You're going to have your head tilted down and the Zebralight is going to catch a lot of rain.



Yup Ireland is pretty much like that. I have seen me standing in the rain, where i couldn't be wetter if I jumped in a pool, but i have to give credit to the little energizer lamp, it kept on working 

We do get a lot of extreme weather here, and having been in Florida during a hurricane, I often wonder how Floridians would survive in a place like this (no disrespect intended to any FL residents ) 

Makes selecting flashlights that little bit more interesting


----------



## Linger (Jul 15, 2009)

Scott Packard said:


> currently manufactured are not water resistant.


 
Don't believe it. I've used zebralight in downpours and it was perfectly dry inside. I've also run it in a container of water, all is well. From design / construction of it I feel its among the most waterproot. YYMV


----------



## kwieto (Jul 16, 2009)

Just read the threads here...
even H50, in theory "bomproof" is leaking (mine was)


----------



## jankj (Jul 16, 2009)

kwieto said:


> But when you are on the move, the advantage of peripheral vision is almost nothing.



Your peripheral vision aids in keeping balance and your sense of spatial orientation (your movement in 3D space). You don't think about it - but the effect is there. The information is filtered away from conscious processing unless something happens that really needs your attention (truck from the right, bear from the left...). And you don't need much light to do this, a weak side spill is usually enough. You also have other mechanism for spatial orentation and balance (your inner ear and your sense of coordination (body movements)), so peripheral vision is by no means indespensable (it may be for some). _Personally I feel a strong need for peripheral vision when I start doing tricky sections when downhill skiing. I always feel a strong urge to remove the hood of my jacket and the effect is immediate. _

That being said, I see no reason why a smaller cone of light should not work better than the zebralight when running. You want to plan ahead just a bit further than the wide cone of zebralight allows you... At the same time, you typically, you plan your steps in advance and when you place your foot you are not looking - you just put it where you planned to. Unless there is an obstacle that needs your attention there really isn't much of a need to see your toes, in which case you tilt your head too look, as described. 

What I don't want when running is a headlamp with a tiny, far reaching hot spot that bounces all over the place... I want a good balance between throw and flood, and that balance is not the all-flood light of the zebras. A shame really, because I really, really dig my H50...


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 16, 2009)

kwieto said:


> Just read the threads here...
> even H50, in theory "bomproof" is leaking (mine was)


 
I thought it was another H50 that leaked? I recall a link from a Polish website you posted sometime ago about this as it seemed to be a test in a cup of water but at the time you didn't own a H50 yet. Did yours leak too? Just curious as mine has held up fine to the weather but never dunked it.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 16, 2009)

jankj said:


> I want a good balance between throw and flood.


 

Sounds like the Rebel EOS beam. The optic is frosted.


----------



## kwieto (Jul 16, 2009)

jankj said:


> The information is filtered away from conscious processing unless something happens that really needs your attention (truck from the right, bear from the left...). And you don't need much light to do this, a weak side spill is usually enough. (...) That being said, I see no reason why a smaller cone of light should not work better than the zebralight when running.



Exactly.
I can only add that the peripheral vision is designed (if we can say that the nature "designed" our eyes) to help us protect against dangers (i.e. attack of wild animal). This is why - as you said - information is filtered out until something unexpected will happen.

Specific need caused two results in our eyes build:
1. we can recognize very rough details of the things we see by our eye angle. We can detect that "something big is coming from the left", but not what it is exactly (a bear? deer? human?).
If we need more details (i.e. to decide where to put our foot) we have to look more straight, otherwise we will not get enough information.
2. Our eyes receptors are cones and rods. Cones are concentrated more in center of our eye, while rods are mostly at the periphery. 
As a result rods are responsible for peripheral vision, affecting it with their's specific properties - unability to distinguish a color, less able to recognize shapes of the things, but high sensitivity to the light.
Rods are also responsible for our night vision, which is black&white.

The results are simple to predict (and you already mentioned them):
- No real usage from peripheral vision if we have to be carefull where we are stepping. If terrain is difficult, we have to look more stright.
- No need to enlight our sides, as peripheral vision needs less light to function properly.

According to above, as you said, 80 degrees is just wasting your light.
It is great i.e. for cooking, when you are turning arround all the time, but no need to have that big angle for walk.


----------



## kwieto (Jul 16, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> I thought it was another H50 that leaked?



Don't you think about H30?
I probably posted here some links to the report where H30 leaked, if I remember it lost some of its modes, and then after a drop to the ground stopped work anyway.
But it was H30, not H50.

I had only one H50, which I tested in a cup of water after I red all these reports of leaking H30's or H60's. And it leaked, what I noticed day after the "bath" - when I found water inside during battery change (straight after "bath" it was clean inside).
Then I decided to go for H60, both for better power and more manageable leaking (it's more easy to apply additional protection on removable rubber cap than a fixed head)

As you probably remember, mine H50 had a little skewed head. It was not visible at the first look, but noticeable if you looked more carefully. Maybe this was the reason for leaking?
I don't know, but I am sure that it is possible for water to go inside the head and I would be careful... Hope that some sealing lube is ok to protect it for most cases.


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 16, 2009)

My Petzl arrived today, I love it when the postman calls 

Initially in the daylight i thought it didn't look that bright, but once in a darkened room with both the Energizer and the Petzl I am glad i bought it.

I have some pics taken, which I will post later after i have had the chance to test it in the dark 

Initial thoughts,

Slightly heavier than the energizer 6 LED, but doesn't feel it.
Much more comfortable and secure to wear, doesn't bounce around when running
Feels like a better quality unit, ratchet angle mechanism feels solid and well fixed in position.
Replaceable parts is a bonus, ie strap.
Buttons are easy to use, but may be fiddly with gloves on as they are quite small.
4 modes, superb battery life (claimed)
MUCH less "glare" from the unit, all the light goes where you want it, not straight down into your eyes. I didn't realise how annoying it was till the petzl arrived


----------



## bansuri (Jul 16, 2009)

kwieto,
you've almost got me sold on that Mammut X-Zoom, nice lamp.


----------



## kwieto (Jul 16, 2009)

Heh :")
But don't you prefer regulated lights?
X-zoom is not (for me it is an advantage).

And if you want to spend several hours with it on your head, Myo is more comfortable. Of course if you use a helmet, it is no problem...

Anyway, I think it is well thought headlamp.
There is even possibility to set that you are using rechargeables, to protect the cells against overdraining
Expensive (in Poland its cost is twice as Myo XP) but worth its price.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 16, 2009)

bansuri said:


> Man, it's amazing the world-class headlamps you can get for <$100!



yes, there are a lot of decently performing headlamps under $100, but only if you plan to never get them wet. 

I love my $99 Zebralight H60, but it took on water while being cleaned under a gently running faucet. Sadly, that made it no longer one that I can count on to survive my caving pursuits. It is going on my wife's helmet in addition to the also potentially leaky PT Apex and we'll just try to keep her out of the waterfalls. 

In my opinion, the Zebralight H50 version without the leaky switches of the other models is the only one worth trusting if there is a cloud in the sky. . ..

Personally, the best all-around headlamp for my purposes is my Serv-Light as it has a very low mode for long runtimes, as well as a Seoul P7 *and* a Cree MC-E to pump out some serious lumens running on high capacity battery packs. But there is no use talking any more about it since there are only 7 in the US (more in Europe) and they are no longer in production. . . .


----------



## kwieto (Jul 16, 2009)

Yucca Patrol said:


> In my opinion, the Zebralight H50 version without the leaky switches of the other models is the only one worth trusting if there is a cloud in the sky. . ..



As I said before - mine was leaking :")

X-zoom is - according to the producer information - waterproof. But I didn't tested that yet in practice and there is no IP norm after that declaration (and after result on - in theory IP68 waterproof - H50 I am a little doubtful).
It looks like it is waterproof, but... well... I should try...

From the other hand, Myo XP is not waterproof, but its ventilation holes are placed smart enough to avoid problems even in a heavy rain (probably). Fortunately I didn't need to use it during a really heavy rain, but I lost it one winter evening. When I found it next day, it was laying in the wet snow (it was thawing that time) - working, and it is still working today.

As far as I remember Tikka XP is waterproof or it has waterproof version.


----------



## Linger (Jul 16, 2009)

honestly, i'm stunned by all these comments on leaking zebra's. I say this having been abusive enough to mine to trust it with water. It's rated 1m/30minutes, if these stories are true send it back I'd suggest.

FYI - UK kinetics has a ~10m rated headlamp, and OMS provides a dive rated headlamp.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 16, 2009)

kwieto said:


> Don't you think about H30?
> I probably posted here some links to the report where H30 leaked, if I remember it lost some of its modes, and then after a drop to the ground stopped work anyway.
> But it was H30, not H50.
> 
> ...


 
 
Maybe that was it. I am always looking for reports that are both good and bad. Sounds like your H50 has issues if the head is skewed. My H50 is not that way. I did use the H501w in a group camping area on the AT. I got a bit sick and had to put on the poncho and use the open air sit-on toilet during some heavy rain. It was not dignified but the light didn't leak. I did have a bit of a flakey switch issue a few weeks ago with it but that seemed to clear itself up after I pulled up on the boot some. Don't know the reasons for this. So far I am happy with the field weather resistance on my Zebra lights but this is not to say they couldn't leak. It just has not happened to me. Anyways these are camp lights for me. When going into the bush I pack my EOS or Apex and use the ZL for its intended purpose. I would contact ZL customer service if there are issues with your head lamp. I had great results dealing with them. Naturally great customer service is not really going to help someone miles into the backcountry but as stated I am not bushwhacking and night kayaking back from a fishing trip with a ZL mostly due to its flood beam. Same thing that makes for a great camp light works against it for other applications needing throw.

For 3XAAA I am kind of happy with the Rebel EOS. Runs off NIMH and lithiums just fine. Water tight O-ring and regulated output that drops into a very long direct drive mode. Not much to dislike given the great beam and reasonable output/runtime for that forum factor. I just wish they made a 3XAA version with battery pack.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 16, 2009)

linger said:


> honestly, i'm stunned by all these comments on leaking zebra's. I say this having been abusive enough to mine to trust it with water. It's rated 1m/30minutes, if these stories are true send it back I'd suggest.
> 
> FYI - UK kinetics has a ~10m rated headlamp, and OMS provides a dive rated headlamp.


 

I want one for the Kayak but don't think UK has updated the LED given a newer one might put out twice the lumens at the same runtime as this was the case for the improved EOS. If they update that UK (unless it has be done and I don't know) it would be purchased in a second.


----------



## tnuckels (Jul 16, 2009)

I was interested in the Underwater Kinetics Vision ~ $30, till I saw how little there was to it HERE, and especially HERE. At 30lm it seemed a bit dim, though there is a 50lm version if you’re into rubber head straps, both available at BrightGuy. Despite ease of access to the LED, I wonder if there’s a heatsink, maybe no electronics (unless they’re tucked in with the switch), maybe just a switch and batteries and a resistor? I like simple, but was concerned that it wouldn’t be upgradeable to a standard size and more powerful LED.

OMS Ultra Bright K2 Head Lamp ~ $50 looks pretty tough.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## kwieto (Jul 17, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> Sounds like your H50 has issues if the head is skewed.



But it was that way straight out of the box, no marks of hit or drop (and I think the force enough to skew a head should be enough to leave some marks on the body).
So if something happened to it, it was on the production line. Second, it was a very little skew, at first I didn't even noticed that. Not before I played with it in my hands and sensed a little unevenness with my fingers.
Then I took closer look and realized that the tiny gap between a head and body is - in fact less than 0,5mm - wider on the one side of the LED glass.
I think many people wouldn't even notice that kind of "skew".
And I didn't suspect that it can make the lamp leaking, the skew was so little... I think not enough to case problem with seals or glue (probably the head is attached to the body with some glue?)

In the meantime I changed some of my assumptions and decided that H60 will be a better fit - so I simply showed the problem with H50's head to the seller and replaced it for H60.

Anyway - my test leaded me to the conclusion that I can't trust even H50 design.
In fact it is not a really big problem for me.
I don't need 100% waterproof light on the camping place. And I am sure H50 is rainproof enough. You can lube this tiny gap between head and body with some silicone grease, designed for pipe's o-rings. I used Molycote 8104 in my H60 and I hope it is enough.

The reason why I'm mentioning leaking in Zebras is that they claim IP68 norm, which is for sure not fulfilled.
And I think that it is better to know if there is some - even potential - risk, because then you can take better care on that, i.e. apply silicone grease as I did.


----------



## Linger (Jul 17, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> I want one for the Kayak but don't think UK has updated the LED


 
I know, sad eh?
Silly manufacturers using emittors nearly 1/2 a decade old.
Thing with the plastic cases is that heat-sinking may be a challenge if you're gonna run it out of the water. Not the best mod fodder around.

L


----------



## tnuckels (Jul 27, 2009)

Just curious, now that you’ve used it a bit, how the Tikka XP is working out for you?


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there, I've had it a couple of weeks now and have found it stupidly easy to wear, and very very gentle on batteries. I recently replaced the batteries with lithium energizers i bought on special and put the supplied duracells into the childs little cheapie led thing.

I use mine almost exlusively on flood mode, rarely use the boost as there is little to no need, and ALWAYS on low low mode inside the house for when I check the kids in bed etc, or reading in bed, working in the attic etc. Low Low mode provides more than ample light. 

It is a slightly warm tint which is easy on the eyes. I can stand at my back door and let the dog out for a sniff round and light up the entire back garden which is approx 26x28ft. I also use it in work behind storage racking in a large manufacturing warehouse where i often have to locate "lost" items and count other bits and bobs which have fallen in the dark corners, and obviously it leaves my hands free. I've taken some photos which really don't do it justice but I'll upload them anyway 

I tried to take some photos of the flood but it wasn't happening so you'll have to take my word for it, it is far better and covers a much larger area more evenly than the Energizer headlamp.

Overall it feels a more quality and specialised product than the headlamp I was replacing.

I''ll have some pics for you shortly.


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 27, 2009)

Here ya go.

I suppose it could always be a little bit brighter, but for the average person like me, doing average things, it is well above requirements.

Also worth keeping an eye out for the new Fenix headlamp due in August I believe, that is if you really want bright white light up the county stuff.

packaging






old and new






This pic was taken in daylight





Tikka XP Hotspot





Energizer 6 led using 2 led on spot










White roof Tikka XP on right, Energizer on left approx 8 feet from light to surface.





Worth noting the Tikka lights up a room significantly more when the beam is bounced off the roof.

Tikka has a slightly smaller hotspot but further throw, especially with turbo button pressed.


----------



## Mundele (Jul 27, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> The newer PT Rebel LED EOS is nice.



+1 on this reccomendation


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 27, 2009)

Mundele said:


> +1 on this reccomendation




This is my recommendation as well. I have quite a few headlamps, and the new rebel EOS is my favorite. It would be the perfect headlamp, if only it went low,medium,high instead of high,medium,low.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 27, 2009)

For those worrying about ZB lights not waterproofing, test it at home. I put my H501 in a glass of water for 2 hours. It came out OK.


----------



## Gryffin (Jul 28, 2009)

*Dusty* said:


> Hi there, I've had it a couple of weeks now and have found it stupidly easy to wear, and very very gentle on batteries.



Glad to hear it!!

I'm a little late to the party, but what you bought is what I would've recommended. I own a half-dozen various headlamps, but if I could own only one, the Tikka XP would be it, without question.


----------



## *Dusty* (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm tempted by this new Fenix headlamp, however I already have the fenix headband and use my L1D when walking the dog at night. Works well when I need that bit more throw to see where the wee beastie has run off too


----------



## jankj (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, I love the flood/throw balance of fenix L1D/L2D and would very much like to see that in a headlamp. _(The niteize headband doesn't cut it for me - it is too uncomfortable, at least for me). _

Looking forward to the first reviews of the fenix headlamp... my guestimate is that this headlamp will have a flood/throw balance not too different from L1D/L2D.


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have used several different models of Petzl's over the years and have never had any problems with them.

Many have been worn and used in very rainy, wet conditions.


----------

